# Dash Areas.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As I mentioned, I live literally on the border of two areas. Only been dashing 2 weeks, but I’ve figured out a system that maximizes my “rewards”. Yes, I need to drive 2 miles to begin dashing, but it’s worth it - it’s an area with more tip-heavy restaurants, and I’ve already established great relationships with several busier ones. (I do a morning every 3-4 days in the crappy area because it takes me to better priced gas.)

The other area is much stingier with tips and tends to be very distance-heavy.

But I’ve noticed a pattern. If I start in the crappier area (which has not one, but two strategically placed Wal-Marts) I almost never end up in the nicer area, and if I do - I never get orders there (and I KNOW it’s always busier); but if I start in the nicer one, I inevitably get sent to the crappy one and once there, I get one order after another from places in the crappy zone. To the point that unless I pause and physically drive back empty - I’ll never make it back.

This happens every single time, and I feel at this point that it’s intensional.

Do any of you experience anything similar? I tried to not take pings that lead me to the crappy area, but the border is so tricky that no matter how I try, I still end up there at some point, and the pings go nuts.

Any secret ways to counter? I’m getting really tired of driving 8-10 miles for diddly squat.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You know where these orders are going . Stop accepting orders that go to the places you do not want to drive .
Every ping tells you this information .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The maps are sometimes deceiving, and I can’t zoom while driving (yet). When parked - yes, I zoom. But they keep catching me while driving.

Just now they pinged me to the crappy area. 15 miles, $5. But it’s Wednesday, alas.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The maps are sometimes deceiving, and I can’t zoom while driving (yet). When parked - yes, I zoom. But they keep catching me while driving.
> 
> Just now they pinged me to the crappy area. 15 miles, $5. But it’s Wednesday, alas.


They got your number!!!
And the crappy bones connected to the, nice bone!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> To the point that unless I pause and physically drive back empty - I’ll never make it back.


I only drive Uber X but this is my MO........I do it probably 15 times a day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I only drive Uber X but this is my MO........I do it probably 15 times a day.


I’ve become even sneakier. There’s a certain company in the area, I know how much they pay (handsomely; quite). But for some reason everyone there tips peanuts, and the office is in the middle of nothingness. So if I ever dash in an area within reach, I make sure to hit the “stop sending after this dash”; otherwise I literally get useless pings every few seconds , each for 2 pickups 8 miles apart going to that Bermuda Triangle. I shall pass.

The straw that broke my back with that gang was my spending an hour (!!!) during peak pay (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) sorting out a dude’s order that was messed up on several levels to get a $2 tip on a $2.75 dash. The peak pay ended by the time I was done. The guy didn’t even bother filling out a nice review. Asswipe.

Eff you and eff that company.

(Before you chew my ass off - rightfully so - for not cancelling, it was a really bad situation; I promised myself I will do my best never to call support again in similar circumstances.)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Even the best orders I've found are not really worth it. The shorter runs aren't ready and yes anything that pays generally goes well out of an area.

The only way to average more than 1 delivery per hour is to use multiple services or take small orders which is time consuming because they are generally not ready on time.

There are a few certain good places I can get consistent $15-$20 runs, they are usually between noon and 2 and 5 30 to 7 30. So it's still not $100 a day if you're not taking smaller runs inbetween.

When they were paying $4-5 per delivery that was really the only way it can work. Now that they bombard you with $2 orders and then pause you because you're "not working" I just turn the app off altogether.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I mostly get $5-6 going 2-3 miles roundtrip. I really like those, though people mostly don’t. It’s pretty much a shuttle for me more or less at lunch. Several tip it up to 7-8 because it does take you to a strictly residental shore area, but I know all the shortcuts, so it takes me maybe 5-7 minutes. It’s the offices that burn me.


----------

